# Lead or steel for squirrel????



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

Normally I use regular remington lead shot when I go squirrel hunting, but this past september we cooked the ones we shot at camp and my buddy bit into a lead bb. Is there any danger if swallowing one or just letting it sit in your mouth until you know its there? Would using steel shot be better if there was anyway you get lead poisoning?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

well,,,, im not a scientist so this is purely from experiance.
i've been shooting squirrel with lead and eating them, along with birds, rabbits and in the old day ducks and geese. as have countless millions of outdoors men down threw the centuries. as far as i know, no one has ever gotten lead poisoning from this, or even swallowing the occasional pellet.

in fact as far as i can tell, it has had no effect one me at all.

in fact as far as i can tell, it has had no effect on me at all.

in fact as far as i can tell, it has had no effect on me at all.


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

Steel shot will break a tooth if you bite down on one:sad:


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Leadshot, personally I like to use the .22 after the leaves are gone, never bit a .22 slug:lol:!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Lead,as in 22lr


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

You'll likely never ingest enough lead to poison yourself. As an adult, your noggin' is as developed as it can get. I believe, and correct me if I'm wrong, that lead poisoning affects youngsters brain development, and even then, they need repeated, excessive exposure.

Eatin squirrel isn't going to screw any of us up too bad :tdo12: At least not any worse than we already are (who outside of the folks here lick their chops over treerats?)


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

Lead


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hollow Points to the head!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Heck, I'm probably screwed. I bite down on my splitshots when I'm fishing:yikes::lol:. Also, I've bitten into an occasional pellet. I use lead and don't sweat it. I use my shotgun when the leaves are on, but when the leaves fall I either use my .22, or my new pellet gun. Actually getting quite addicted to the pellet gun.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

holy cr,,,,,, i mean,,, this is as good as my brain is gonna get?:yikes:


Talntedmrgreen said:


> You'll likely never ingest enough lead to poison yourself. As an adult, your noggin' is as developed as it can get. I believe, and correct me if I'm wrong, that lead poisoning affects youngsters brain development, and even then, they need repeated, excessive exposure.
> 
> Eatin squirrel isn't going to screw any of us up too bad :tdo12: At least not any worse than we already are (who outside of the folks here lick their chops over treerats?)


----------

